# Looking for a dog in Scotland



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all, after about a year of debating we are now looking to find a dog to add to our family.

Myself and OH work full time however, my sister is available to dog walk during the day. We have a fair size secure back garden, a 3 bed semi and 3 cats.

We would love as young a dog as possible but preferable one that is already house trained. We are more than willing to be involved in training etc.

Looking at breeds suitable for cats it seems like a lab / lab x would be perfect.

We have called around a few rescues locally but there is nothing suitable just now..

Thought I'd post here on the off chance.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

have a look on the dogs trust website there is one in glasgow i don't know where you are in scotland though but you can look through the dogs they have all over the place i'm always looking


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

most breeds will live with cats it more down to finding the right dog. Don't be too quick to go for as young a dog as possible if you go for a dog between 3 - 6 they are usually past their adolescence and calming down into being an adult, still have plenty of life left in them and can still be trained. 

They are also majority of dogs who are down to a change of personal circumstances (Marriage break ups, new baby arrivals, financial changes, housemoves, deaths) rather than owners not being able to cope with a young dog testing its luck. Hereditary health issues have usually appeared by now too but not those associated with old age.

For a first dog they can be ideal and will prepare you for your next one if you decide to take a puppy in the future.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Dogs Trust - CHICO

Dogs Trust - TOBY

Here are a couple you could maybe look at? Have you tried the lab breed rescue? There's a Scottish rescue contact,

Retriever and Labrador Rescue Caithness - Scotland

Good Luck!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks all, I have been looking on dogs trust and SSPCA but just haven't seen any that make me stop. There are so many staffies for rescue its such a shame!

We both like medium and large size dogs, he likes doberman I like rotties but I'm not sure either would be suitable for cats which is why we are looking at labs. I think collies are too energetic for our circumstances, the poor dog would go nuts at home all day with only a quick hello at lunchtime. 

I'm more open to an older dog than OH, he would have an 8 week old puppy in a minute but I know we just couldn't cope with that just now. 

Im sure if we are meant to have a dog then the perfect dog for us will turn up.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I just had a thought, do breeders ever rehome retired breeding dogs? 

I've been talking to the OH and I think he has come round to the idea of getting an older dog. Well he's considering around 2 years and I think he might be OK with up to 3.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I know of both dobes and Rotties that are good with cats. Good luck with your search! Have you looked on "many tears" rescue they have both breeds so might be worth a look, and a bit of a drive. We drove 4 hours each way to get our pup.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello. I live in fife and i have a 21 month old female Rottweiler, Ruby. Great with kids and other dogs. She is playful and also good on the lead. Ruby has all her vaccinations and has been neutered. Not cat tested but personally think she would be fine. Get in touch if your interested


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Dog Breed Rescues

Afghan Hound Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs S Blane, Marykirk, Kincardinshire. Tel: 01674 840454

Beagle Welfare Scheme 
Sandy Purves, Edinburgh, Tel: 0131 3341030

Bearded Collie Club Rescue 
Mrs A Gill, Whiterashes, Aberdeenshire. Tel: 01651 882264

Bearded Collie Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs E Black, Kilmarnock, Tel: 01560 700691

Bedlington Terrier Rescue and Rehoming 
Mrs S Davies, Kilmarnock, Ayrshire. Tel: 01563 533671

Northern Belgian Shepherd Dog Club 
Mrs D Fleming, Helensburgh, West Dunbartonshire. Tel: 014366 78895

Bernese Mountain Dog Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs A Wilson, Hareshaw, Cleland. Tel: 01698 860298

Bichon Frisé Rescue 
Mrs D Watson Scotland. Tel: 0131 6649114 
Bichon Frise Rescue UK

Border Terrier Welfare 
Joe Deary [email protected] 07757 055 174

Boxer Rescue
Website is Boxer Welfare Scotland
By email: [email protected]
By phone: Lorraine 01779 812799 or Karen 01343 813999

Bullmastiff Society of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs L Lawrie (Welfare Co-ordinator), Larkhall. Tel: 01698 887378

Collie Rescue (Rough and Smooth) 
Mrs P Corney, Ochiltree, Ayrshire. Tel: 01290 700276 
Mr & Mrs J Howarth, Brechin, Angus. Tel: 01356 623732 Email: [email protected] 
Home Page

Welsh Corgi Rescue Service 
Mrs E Rhodie, Chance Inn Cupar, Fife, Scotland. Tel: 01334 828517

Dalmatian Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mr A Kerr, Newport, Fife. Tel: 01382 330010

Elkhound Rescue Fund 
Mrs E Jamieson, Scotland. Tel: 01241 828029

German Shepherd Rescue 
Jayne Shenstone, Auchterarder, Perth 
Tel: 01764 664894 Fax: 01764 664909 Email: [email protected] 
German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians

Second Chances German Shepherd Rescue 
Carol Tritschler, Secretary, 
Caris, Shore Road, Cove, By Helensburgh, G84 0NP 
Tel: 01436 842042 or 01368 864550 
Email: [email protected] Second-chances for German Shepherds

 
German Shepherd Dog Rescue Scotland 
Netherton Lodge,
Nether Kincairney, 
Dunkeld, Perthshire, 
Scotland, PH8 0HQ.
Tel: 01738 710111 
01294 464654
German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs

Scottish Great Dane Club Rescue 
Mrs Karen Smith (Co-ordinator), Leven, Fife. Tel: 01333 350444

Dumfriesshire and Cumbria Greyhound Rescue 
Tel: 0845 3451148 Email: [email protected] 
Dumfriesshire & Cumbria Greyhound Rescue

Greyhound Awareness League 
Scotland. Information Line: 0870 8887277 
Email: [email protected].

Golden Retriever Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mr & Mrs E Fogg, Perth. Tel: 01738 624751 
Mrs M McLaren, Perth. Tel: 01738 632 376

Irish Setter Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs S Sturrock, Laurencekirk, Tel: 01674840820

Lhasa Apso Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs M Maclaughlin, Arbroath. Angus. Tel: 01241 829005

Labrador Rescue - Scotland 
Miss V. Salmon, Cupar, Fife. Tel: 01337 858363

Newfoundland Club Welfare Scheme 
Mrs K Gibson, Cove, Dunbartonshire. Tel: 01436 842218 
Mrs S Scanlon, Newmilns, Ayrshire. Tel: 01560321558

Old English Sheepdog Club of Scotland Rescue and Rehoming 
Mrs M Mcwilliam, Gartcosh, Glasgow. Tel: 01236 874129 
Mr J Macdonald, Shawlands, Glasgow. Tel: 0141 632 4893 
Mrs D Patterson, Edinburgh. Tel: 0131 468 2396

Papillon Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs Mary Whitehill, Kirkaldy, Fife. Tel: 01592 260872

Fife Rottweiler Rescue
website: F.R.R.: Welcome
email: [email protected]
phone: 07955 809 628

Standard Poodle Rescue 
Mrs Barbara Turnbull - Scotland & Northern Ireland Tel/Fax: 01644 470311
Pekingese Rescue 
Miss W Middleton, Aberdeen. Tel: 01224 632465 
Mrs D Gunn, Letham, Angus. Tel: 01307 818296

Pyrenean Mountain Dog Rescue Scheme (Scotland) 
Mrs J Henderson (Co-ordinator) Leven, Fife. Tel: 01333 340672

Scottish St Bernard Trust 
Ms T Aitken, Eyemouth, Berwickshire. Tel: 01890 871461 
Email: [email protected]

Scottish Terrier Emergency Care Scheme 
Mr P Waring, Edinburgh, Scotland. Tel: 0131 3460634 
Mrs C Annan, Killearn, Glasgow. Tel: 01360 550230 
Welcome to STECS ONLINE 
Welsh Springer Spaniel Rescue and Rehoming Scheme 
Ms R Dalrymple, Rosewell, Lothian. Tel: 0131 663 1211

Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue 
Mrs K Hamilton, Dirleton, Lothian. Tel: 01620 850298 or 07775 875993 
Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue

Tibetan Spaniel Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs J Gregory, Cowdenbeath, Fife. Tel: 01383 514633 
Tibetan Terrier Association Rescue 
Sue *****, Eaglesham, Glasgow Tel: 01355 303448 
Independent Weimaraner Rescue and Re-homing Service 
Jean Fairlie (Admin), Shandon By Helensburgh, Argyll. Tel: 01436 820478 
Email: [email protected]

Weimaraner Club of Great Britain Rescue 
Mr A Kousourou, Scotland, Tel: 01698 813817

Yorkshire Terrier Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mr James Cadger, Hawick. Tel:01450 376137 
Borders : SSPCA Mellerstain Animal Centre
Mellerstaine, Gordon, Berwickshire TD3 6LG
Tel: 01573 410559. Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Central 
Bandeath Stray Dog Shelter
Units 70-72, Bandeath Industrial Estate, Throsk, Stirling, FK7
Tel: 01786 812908 Email: [email protected]
Stirling Council (Scotland, UK)... dog-shelter.htm

SSPCA Stirling Animal Welfare Centre
Ladysneuk Road, Cambuskenneth, Stirling FK9 5NP
Tel: 01786 473388. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Dumfries and Galloway 
Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre
Dovecotewell, By Glencaple, Dumfries, DG1 4RH
Tel: 01387 770210 Email: [email protected]
Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre rescue, care for and rehome stray, maltreated and unwanted dogs.

SSPCA Dunragit Animal Welfare Centre
The Kennels, Dunragit, Stranraer, Wigtown DG9 8PH
Tel: 01581 400253. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Fife 
Haven Dog Rescue
Union Farm Boarding Kennels
Craigrothie, Cupar, Fife. KY15 5PJ
Tel: 01334 828342 Email: [email protected]
havendogrescue.co.uk - haven,dog rescue Resources and Information.

Help Fife Animals
Dog Management Centre
6 High Street, Leslie, Fife, KY6 3DA
Tel: 01592 620300 Fax: 01592 745775
Email: [email protected]

Bark
info
Tel: 01888 544644

Home
Willows Animal Sanctuary

The Dunragit Boarding
Kennels and Cattery,
Dunragit, STRANRAER,
Wigtownshire
SCOTLAND DG9 8PH 
Telephone: 01581 400 253
Dunragit Boarding Kennels & Cattery: SSPCA

Second Chance Kennels
Balbeggie Avenue, Thornton, Fife, KY1 3NS
Tel: 01592771933 Email: [email protected]
secondchancekennelsthornton.co.uk

Grampian

DAWGS. (Dog Action Working Group Scotland)
6 Whitemyres Holdings, Lang Stracht,
Kingswells, Aberdeen, AB15 6NB
Tel: 01224 208989 Fax: 01224 313877
Email: [email protected] 
Dog rescue centre Aberdeen - DAWGS

Mrs. Murray's Dog and Cats' Home
Brickfield, East Seaton, Aberdeen, AB24 1XL
Tel: 01224 483624

Highland 
Grantown Dog Rescue
Covering the Spey Valley area
Tel: 01479 812 683 or 01479 811 738
Email: [email protected]

SSPCA Inverness Animal Welfare Centre
5 Inshes, Old Perth Road, Inverness. IV2 5BA
Tel: 01463 0206. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Balmore Animal Welfare Centre
Balmore, Dounreay, By Thurso, Caithness KW14 7YB
Tel: 01847 861386. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Lothian 
Dog Aid Society of Scotland
60 Blackford Avenue, Edinburgh, EH9 3ER
Tel: 0131 668 3633 Fax: 0131 668 1063
http://mysite.freeserve.com/dogaidsociety

Dogs Trust Rehoming Centre (formerly NCDL)
Bentyhead, West Calder, Lothian EH55 8LE
Tel: 01506 873459. 
Dogs Trust - Home

Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home
David Ewing 26 Seafield Road East, Portobello, Edinburgh, EH15 1EH
Tel: 0131 669 5331 / 0131 657 5601
Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter

Lothian Dogs Home
Whitebog, Rosewell, Midlothian.
Tel: 0131 660 5842

SSPCA Lothian Animal Welfare Centre
Mansfield, Balerno, Edinbugh EH14 7JU
Tel: 0131 449 3979 Fax: 0131 449 6411.
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Strathclyde 
SSPCA Bothwell Bridge Animal Welfare Centre
Bothwell Road, Hamilton ML3 0SB
Tel: 01698 281128. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Ayr Animal Welfare Centre
Millview, No 4 Holding, Mainholm, Ayr KA6 5HD
Tel: 01292 265975. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Glasgow Dog and Cat Home
125 Kinnell Avenue, Cardonald, Glasgow G52 3RY
Tel: 0141 882 1688. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Milton Animal Welfare Centre
Milton, Dumbarton, G82 2UA
Tel: 01389 761208. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Tayside 
SSPCA Dundee Animal Welfare Centre
Petterden, Dundee DD4 0QD
Tel: 01382 380593. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Borders Animal Welfare Centre
Craigsford
Earlston
TD4 6DJ
01896 849090
[email protected]

PADS (dogs) Perthshire Abandoned Dogs Society 
Forteviot Kennels 
Forteviot 
Perth 
Scotland 
PH2 9BS 
01764 684491


----------



## DoggieAddict (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want a rescue then all the places have probably been named. but if you are just looking for a dog not a rescue but needs a home try.

gumtree.com , and just find the city where you stay, and go to pets for sale
hope this helps.


----------



## Dans Mum (Mar 5, 2010)

We got our rescue collie, Dan, from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue. He is really not a typical collie in that he is not hyper and is great with our 2 cats.

Don't be too worried about getting a puppy or any specific breed- we originally had been looking for a lab x (as it is what I had when I was young) but the staff at the rescue centre were great and in my opinion knew each dog they had been caring for well - so they could make sure we got the right dog for us.

No regrets, even though he is too clever sometimes! I guess he is a typical collie in that respect! 

PS your cat Belinda looks just like our Mindy...she terrorises the poor dog!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

If you like Rotties what about F.R.R.: Welcome who are very good and the dogs will have been fully assessed.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Dans Mum said:


> PS your cat Belinda looks just like our Mindy...she terrorises the poor dog!


She is a bit of a character but nothing compared to her not so little sister Jessica!



EmCHammer said:


> If you like Rotties what about F.R.R.: Welcome who are very good and the dogs will have been fully assessed.


Spoke with them this morning, fingers crossed for the home check


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all I thought I'd update you on our search, we had a home check from fife rottie rescue tonight and that part of it went fine. What didn't go so well was the cats reaction to the dog that came to visit. The fosterer has suggested we need a very very laid back dog who is proven to be placid and non-fussed around cats as our girls just provide a very fast moving chase toy.

While we accept that any dog is going to have a chase instinct we certainly cannot risk taking on a dog that has no experience of cats, this includes owners opinions of whether or not a dog would be fine with them. I need proof that the dog has been in close proximity to cats and has not attempted to eat it.

So for us it's back to the drawing board. Any suggestions of particularly laid back breeds would be much appreciated.

I didn't expect to feel quite so disappointed and upset, I knew it wasn't going to be easy but I also didn't expect the reaction from our girls for that reason we need to know that the cats are the only problem.

Please please keep us in mind for any dogs which you hear of which may be suitable for us.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's always a worry when you have cats tbh. When I bought Toby (GSD/Lab)home my 2 cats reacted like out of a cartoon; hair on end, screamed, eye wild & shot off in to the bedroom!!!

Toby was used to cats as his previous home had 3 so he didn't bat an eyelid as he was far too interested in all the new smells, etc.

I think some breeds will have more of a prey drive & not be suitable around small animals (huskys/malamutes are often cuited in various threads on here)but it is more important that the dog has been socialised around cats.

Even though the dog may have been fine with cats in his/her previous home you may still ave a few teething problems but just make sure you keep an eye on things & ensure the cats always have an aescape route.

Our settled down really quickly once they had both put Toby in his place. I would definitley say things were easier for me having an older dog who was calm around the cats, didn't bark at them or harass them too much like my sisters puppy does with her three cats.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

You could also try here!

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it will be a good idea to contact specific rescues, as usually dogs that are easy to rehome (good with cats, kids.....) don't make it on tot he web site and basically go like hot cakes.

These rescue rehome all over the UK
UK Rescue Dog Rehoming | Dogs for Adoption | Dog Rescue Centres

Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Haev you also tried dogsblog? can search for dogs in rescue by all sorts of different criteria; unfortunately I can't work out how to do two searches at once (good wtih cats and lives in scotland)

I wouldn't imagine rotties are a breed that are known to be bad with cats?? will just be a matter of finding the right dog out there and expressing an interest with lots of different rescues - hopefully one will have a dog who has acome from a known background with cats or who is in foster.

And if you change your mind about puppies, I know of two gorgeous pups who are at the Royal Heart Greyhound Rescue - lovely chunky staffie pups (and mum) who are looking for a home.


----------



## Dans Mum (Mar 5, 2010)

If i were you I would contact smaller rescue centres...and see if they have any dogs they can suggest. As has been mentioned its just a matter of finding the right dog - almost regardless of the breed.

When we brought Dan home we were not worried about him chasing the cats - because on the farm where he came from he ran away from hens, sheep, cows etc. One of our cats, Mindy (12-year old tortie) hates him - but then she hates everyone and everything. Our other cat Daisy (5-year old) is really laid back, she was scared at first but now eats out of his dinner bowl, and sleeps in his bed.

We also have 2 rabbits and Dan loves them..runs about in the back garden trying to herd them - but failing miserably! He doesn't show any inclincation to chase or harass them. In fact sometimes he is quite scared of them too. 

The perfect dog for you is out there somewhere!


----------

